# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  One UP steel gear extrusion spillover / problems

## kentisevil

Okay I guess I am late to this party and I just got a One UP and assembled it - however when I print the filament 'squirts' out the side of the extruder *even though I feed it completely into the hotend* and the print stops.

It does not seem like a slicer / repetier speed thing as it has happed at 1, and .9 speeds.......

thanks in advance :Confused:

----------


## number40Fan

Can you supply some pictures?

----------


## kentisevil

if you can see (a bit hard because it is black filament) but by the roller on the side of the extruder you can see the filament coming out there

----------


## kentisevil

google photo's link

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxA...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## number40Fan

What size of nozzle are you using?  Little better picture that is closer would help.  Swing more around the back too.

----------


## kentisevil

it is a .4 nozzle - I will take more photos tomorrow sorry about that I took it apart to 'unjam' it as soon as it happens again I will take more photos

----------


## number40Fan

Don't necessarily need a picture of it jammed, just a good look at the back.  Want to make sure there isn't too big of a gap between the feeder and whatever is between it and the hot end.

----------


## kentisevil

I will try to get an infocus pic (my camera battery just died) 

it is about 3/4" from the extruder to the hotend hopefully you can see

----------


## kentisevil

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...ndTMUFtTmFFeDg

----------


## number40Fan

Wow.  How do they expect you too not have that problem.  I downloaded the manual and it looks right.

----------


## number40Fan

One last thing, what is your filament size in your slicer set to?

----------


## kentisevil

it is set to 1.75 and the multiplier is set to 0.98

----------


## kentisevil

so what if I drilled a opening into the top of the hotend - and inserted a piece of thought on top say 1/2" high will that stop it ya think?

----------


## number40Fan

I bet it would!!

----------


## kentisevil

That worked like a champ thank you very much!!!!!

----------


## number40Fan

Glad to hear that you got it going.

----------


## bernardand

Can you supply some pictures?

----------

